# Urgently Need Help!!!



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

As my first post im asking you all for your opinion, im struck between three bikes - well basically three frames - all three are very different and i wont even try justifying the reasons why lol lets just call it me being weird. 

so the candidates are:
Bianchi 928 - carbon
Cervelo R3 - really hate the white though
Cervelo Soloist carbon - really love it! but im unsure about comfort

so now, i ride mainly solo, dont race as such but will do some smallish club races, i wont be riding for huge distances, the most ill do in one session will mainly be around 4 hours. the roads around where i live arent the best but by far arent the worst ive seen. so based on a comfort/fun/best all rounder view which would be best for me? 

BTW im really not liking the R3's color so it brings major negatives for it - a shame really -


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

r3 comes in black. proven frame.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

forgive me if im wrong but isnt the r3sl the only r3 to come in black?

if so being in australia makes the SL super expensive


----------



## elo (Jan 28, 2008)

*How about the RS?*

I was torn for weeks between the RS and R3. I chose the RS and could not be happier. The color scheme is more like the 2007 R3 version. The ride quality is very similar except perhaps in the corners.

Give it a ride. It might confuse your choice further.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

The RS is an amazing bike!!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i was really looking for comfort reports here but ive made my decision. 

i work in the bike shop, ive ridden both the RS and an 07 R3 but never the soloist. i was really worried the soloist would be to harsh a ride, but ive decided to harden up a bit and bite the bullet. 

so on order is a soloist carbon frame, ill fit it out with zonda's and a chorus groupset and the all important carbon stem and bars (hopefully the edge ill get dampening wise) 

after all the actual comfort between the r3 and the soloist isnt down to the frame, the difference is actually very minimal....at least thats the theory haha


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Why do people hate on the R3 in white? R3 in white with Campy Record and Carbon Wheels is pretty much the sweetest ride out there.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

For comfort would be the RS. Its in the black and was made for the comfort.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> i was really looking for comfort reports here but ive made my decision.
> 
> i work in the bike shop, ive ridden both the RS and an 07 R3 but never the soloist. i was really worried the soloist would be to harsh a ride, but ive decided to harden up a bit and bite the bullet.
> 
> ...


You'll love the Soloist. The 'harshness' problem is greatly overstated. I've got the aluminum Team, and with the exception of genuinely _bumpy_ roads (and I'm not just talking chip and seal here, I'm talking about poorly paved roads that haven't been maintained in 20 years) it's a pleasure to ride. I've got 1500 miles on mine, and it was just last week that I found a road bumpy enough to say, 'Hmmm, I don't think I'll ride this one again.'


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i suppose i find the look of the RS unappealing, for some reason i just dont like it. calafornia L33's response has really reduced my concerns, especially as the alloy is stiffer. 

now ive just got to hope they still have a 56cm frame, im really not liking the new s2 for this year nor the s3 so fingers crossed


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> i suppose i find the look of the RS unappealing, for some reason i just dont like it. calafornia L33's response has really reduced my concerns, especially as the alloy is stiffer.
> 
> now ive just got to hope they still have a 56cm frame, im really not liking the new s2 for this year nor the s3 so fingers crossed


I do run 25C tires- twice the air capacity of 23Cs and virtually no measurable increase in rolling resistance. I'm running the black chili Continental GP4000s and they're nice- knocking wood, but I haven't had a flat since I put them on. They barely fit on the Wolf CL fork, but they do fit.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

That was exactly what i was planning on, the 25c's as long as they fit should make a huge change comfort wise with the frame - does anyone know what fork cervelo are supplying with their soloist team frameset now? the 3t, easton or the wolf cl? im guessing the 3t


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Assuming all 3 fit you equally well, it sounds to me like the Soloist Carbon would be the ticket for you: it's fast when you're by yourself (hence the name) due to the aero qualities and stiff frame, its light enough but since you ride more flats than mtns that is fine, and it looks the business. The "harsher" ride that's been talked about on some threads probably won't be an issue for you on 4hr rides and short races.

The R3 would be my suggestion if you favored climbing and/or bad roads. While color choice is a matter of personal preference, I can tell you I've seen a white R3 with 404's on it that looked totally sweet. But to each his own.

I don't have any experience with that Bianchi, though I expect it to be a quality ride as well.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> That was exactly what i was planning on, the 25c's as long as they fit should make a huge change comfort wise with the frame - does anyone know what fork cervelo are supplying with their soloist team frameset now? the 3t, easton or the wolf cl? im guessing the 3t


Well, the Soloist Team is the aluminum version, and as far as I know still comes with the Wolf CL. The carbon Soloist's SL fork, according to the thread about the recall, is usually being replaced with the 3T, so I imagine that will be the new standard.


----------

